# Recent pics of Dar es Salaam



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

From the African cities II thread here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286603

Some recent pics of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania in South Western Africa.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

thx for sharing. I like pics of african cities!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## philippine_eagle (Jan 21, 2006)

cool, dar es salaam looks neat. Nice waterfront too


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

great thread


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

You are to blame said:


> From the African cities II thread here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286603
> 
> Some recent pics of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania in South Western Africa.


nice photos but Dar es salaam Tanzania is not in the South Western africa, its in the East Africa


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

kiligoland, do you mind updating this thread with some pics from the dar photo thread from africa photo galleries? There's a lot there and I'm sure everybody would love to see how much Dar's skyline has changed since this thread opened.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Was Vanessa Hudgens in Dar es Salaam??? :dunno: It seems there's a wrong pic posted here ... by the way nice city


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ it looks even better today, some of my favorite shots taken so far this year.....



tanzan said:


>





kiligoland said:


> its PSPF Investment House (HQ) click the link for more on page 27. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430948&page=27
> COURTESY OF TANZAN,





kiligoland said:


>





tanzan said:


>





tanzan said:


>





chamoto said:


> *Uhuru Monument in Dar Es salaam*





kiligoland said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Dar es Salaam its really very nice :cheers:

Some photos:

Dar Es Salaam-12 by Micah & Erin, on Flickr


Dar Es Salaam Skyline by Shaun D Metcalfe, on Flickr


Dar Es Salaam Skyline by PinkCoffee, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Very interesting, Tanzania's capital city looks better than I (and surely most of forumers here) thought it would be


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

The coastal strip looks nice. How are the economic prospects of Dar Es Salam right now?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

These are older images (from around september 2010). Just want to show you how dense and expansive dar's skyline is becoming..








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aneye4apicture/5402161425/

these are from this year 
















walk in my eyes
---
another aerial view from earlier last year... 








by eutrophication&hypoxia


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tanzan said:


>


another good view


tanzan said:


>


^^ dec 2010


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice the new towers going up will only make it better.


----------



## sx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow amazing.. especially the aerials!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Nice the new towers going up will only make it better.


I know there are so many new towers going up. The skyline will be totally transformed. Dar has like 20+ projects that are u/c and proposed.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some updates by tanzan and chamoto


tanzan said:


>





tanzan said:


>






chamoto said:


> *Dar From The Ocean*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

two more


tanzan said:


>


----------



## Kanishka (May 15, 2008)

The buildings, the Ashoka, Gulmohor and Bouganvillia trees, the street sites are like any other Indian city!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;72247529 said:


> kiligoland, do you mind updating this thread with some pics from the dar photo thread from africa photo galleries? There's a lot there and I'm sure everybody would love to see how much Dar's skyline has changed since this thread opened.


sorry èđđeůx for a late reply
here we go, by tanzan


tanzan said:


>


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*maktaba square*



tanzan said:


>


azikiwe street


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ That's a really nice building.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some updates courtesy of Tanzan, combined into one post


tanzan said:


> btw this is a temporary car park plot while preparations are ongoing for a 35 floor tower.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple more:

Dar Es Salaam-12 by Micah & Erin, on Flickr


early morning - Dar es Salaam by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


Port of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania by Wayan Vota, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

christos-greece, cool, nice photos, thanks for posting:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*THE BANK OF TANZANIA TWIN TOWERS AND THE KILIMANJARO HOTEL*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*FROM THE ROOF TOP OF HOLIDAY INN by wayan vota*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*by Michah&Erin 2010 october 20th*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ thanks kiligoland, dar is coming along so nicely. :banana:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

èđđeůx;74309275 said:


> ^^ thanks kiligoland, dar is coming along so nicely. :banana:


you are welcome:cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

kiligoland said:


>


towers underconstruction


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*COURTESY OF tanzan*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dar es Salaam 2011 by jkwinn1, on Flickr


Dar es Salaam 2011 by jkwinn1, on Flickr


Dar es Salaam 2011 by jkwinn1, on Flickr


Dar es Salaam 2011 by jkwinn1, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ I love those buildings, for some reason.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by tanzan


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Typical Dar es Salaam building skyline by Wayan Vota, on Flickr


And dawn comes to Dar es Salaam by Wayan Vota, on Flickr


Port of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania by Wayan Vota, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

taken in 2009 by juha uitto


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

by tanzan


tanzan said:


>


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

by Tanzan


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> taken in 2009 by juha uitto


So many mid-rises! Looks dense like a Brazilian city! Love it!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*BY FEEEZAN*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some pics by kiligoland & Tanzan that I like (combined)


kiligoland said:


>





tanzan said:


>





tanzan said:


>





tanzan said:


>


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*PHOTOS BY TANZAN*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam from above


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 DSC00532


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 Dar Es Salaam


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by Siddharth Pendharkar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

by mustafa hasanali


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! amazing city!!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Ben Moeller-Gaa 的 Ferry from Zanzibar back to Dar


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Off Dar-es-Salaam in Tanzania
> August 2012*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedewilde/8022402274/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

the city looking great, thanks for photos


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*REPOST* cause photobucket got busted !


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*​
http://pamojapure.blogspot.com/2013/06/mwonekano-wa-jiji-la-dar-es-salaam.html















​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM​*
http://instagram.com/p/aMV7jUSQAl/#












*another shots of DAR*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*RECENT PHOTOS OF DAR ES SALAAM*



https://www.facebook.com/visualsnapphotography


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mine​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mine..


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*A view of Dar es salaam City Centre @ Ushirika Tower, Lumumba Street, Mnazi mmoja.*


Flickr 上 JN The 1 的 Dar es salaam




Flickr 上 JN The 1 的 Dar es salaam


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ *SITE FOR MZIZIMA TOWERS 35+33 FLS*






























*KARIAKOO
*












*DAR'S FISH EYE *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dar es Salaam


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------

